# Sprint tempo training suggestions



## cyclofran (Dec 8, 2006)

My main focus is cyclocross and looking to decrease lap times by about 20-30 seconds, bike handling is not the problem, so looking to increase power (is 20 watts realistic or even low).

HR is 177 during a 20minute TT and peaks to 183 when getting back to speed after a short climb. 40KM TT is 1 hour plus or minus 1-2 minutes (very flat) and HR is 174 dring the last 15 minutes

50 years old, 155lbs, with about 8-10 hours of traning/week and, spending about 15minutes, 3x per week on core (pike, pushups, lats, dips) year round. Local climbs are only ~ 2 minutes long and about 2 minutes between hills and usually spend 1 day per week even during "off season" but just don't push it in the off season (HR=170 instead of 177). I usually ride all winter but "long rides" are only 1 hr (maybe 2) but increaes to 2-3 then 3-5 hours during summer which also includes a 20 minte climb. Usually increase hill work in spring then 3 minute intervals on flats during early mid summer and can get HR up to about 177. Two hard efforts per week seems ok, but 3 per week is a little tough. 5 rest days with HR < 110 after three weeks training 

Budget doesn't allow for a power meter, just heart rate monitor

I never incorporate sprints or tempo work (would this be HR = 160-170?) and wondering if I should and benefits (I'm re-reading Greg LeMonds book which suggest sprint work outs al year, just reduce the number in the off season) Thanks for thoughts on sprint, tempo plus other workouts


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm a bit confused by your post, but if your 'cross courses are like ours, you'd likely benefit from Tabata intervals. 

Article here:
http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/0145.htm


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

20 watts for what period of time? 1s? 30s? 5min? 20min? 1hr? 4hrs?

How much time do you have until you wish to gain this 20w? A month? A year?


----------



## cyclofran (Dec 8, 2006)

20 watts over 1hour

I have 9 months to get there but the next 3 months will include downhill skiing 1/week and 1 rest day/week and 5 easy days every month

Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

cyclofran said:


> 20 watts over 1hour
> 
> I have 9 months to get there but the next 3 months will include downhill skiing 1/week and 1 rest day/week and 5 easy days every month
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts


Should be easy if you're not a cat1/2 and you do truly work out 5x/wk. Just be committed.


----------



## sprocketjockey9 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just posted up an article on mtb power demands and how to train for it. The workouts would be perfectly applicable for cyclocross racing

Mountain Bike Power | FasCat Coaching :: Cycling Coach for all Cyclists


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

sprocketjockey9 said:


> Just posted up an article on mtb power demands and how to train for it. The workouts would be perfectly applicable for cyclocross racing
> 
> Mountain Bike Power | FasCat Coaching :: Cycling Coach for all Cyclists



thanks for posting, I always enjoy the information you post on your site and find it very interesting


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

sprocketjockey9 said:


> Just posted up an article on mtb power demands and how to train for it. The workouts would be perfectly applicable for cyclocross racing
> 
> Mountain Bike Power | FasCat Coaching :: Cycling Coach for all Cyclists


Well what it shows is the demands for _solo training rides_.

The relatively "smooth" nature of the road power shown is not surprising given it was a solo tempo effort. That is not typically what happens when you race though.

I think it would have been a better comparison if the data were from MTB race and a road race.

Which in essence just emphasises the specificity of training sessions you suggest is a little more universally applicable than you perhaps may think.


----------



## sprocketjockey9 (Sep 16, 2008)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Well what it shows is the demands for _solo training rides_.
> 
> The relatively "smooth" nature of the road power shown is not surprising given it was a solo tempo effort. That is not typically what happens when you race though.
> 
> ...


The data is from comparable climb's; I could have compared mtb and road racing data, but wanted to compare climbing because they are *distinctively* different. If you look at road data, racing or solo training, I think one wouldn't find any dips to zero power, there's simply no reason to stop pedaling on the road. You would find the anaerobic efforts on a 10 minute road climb primarily if you were attacking or the road pitched up; but on a long climb of this duration you'll primarily see much greater smoothness on the road bike comparatively to a single-track mountain bike climb of the same length and gradient.

I don't disagree that the workouts are universally applicable (any time you turn the pedals it's a specific workout :thumbsup: ), but comparatively it's more effective for a mountain bike racer or cross racer to perform a workout such as those explained as compared to simple threshold workout.


----------

